# CollectedData xxxx.XML files on computer



## w0rmly (May 28, 2006)

I just noticed that my computer is making various number of files named Windows\pchealth\helpctr\datacoll\CollectedData 4numbers.xml
The four numbers are sometimes in order and sometimes they skip a number or two. The times of these files vary from when we are on the computer, to early morning hours when we are not. Sometimes it is just one file per day, but yesterday there was around 10 of them, with the same time stamp on every one. They open with Explorer, and appear to be in some kind of programming language.
Here is the first few lines of code from one of them:
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="unicode" ?> 
- <CIM CIMVERSION="2.0" DTDVERSION="2.0">
- <DECLARATION>
- <DECLGROUP.WITHPATH>
- <VALUE.OBJECTWITHPATH>
- <INSTANCEPATH>
- <NAMESPACEPATH>
<HOST>HARRY</HOST> 
- <LOCALNAMESPACEPATH>
<NAMESPACE NAME="root" /> 
<NAMESPACE NAME="cimv2" /> 
</LOCALNAMESPACEPATH>
</NAMESPACEPATH>
- <INSTANCENAME CLASSNAME="Win32_PNPAllocatedResource">
- <KEYBINDING NAME="Antecedent">

I ran the leak tests that I found on this website and my AVG firewall passed them all, but I can't find any information about what these files are. 
Does anyone know, and are they something to worry about? I am running Win XP home edition and have a high speed cable connection with modem, running on just one computer at the house. I have been turning the modem off at night just to be sure that some program is not sending my computer files somewhere.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

Do not worry - this is simply basic historical information on your system - have a look here.


----------

